# Swamp cam pics



## Killdee (Mar 4, 2006)

Someone was asking a while back about how to get bobcat pics on trailcams.I set one up on a log crossing a creek and got 8 cat pics 1 coyote rabbits squirrel  a bunch of coons and 2 wood ducks.
Heres a couple


----------



## Killdee (Mar 4, 2006)

wylie


----------



## Killdee (Mar 4, 2006)

bugs


----------



## Killdee (Mar 4, 2006)

rocky


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2006)

Great pics Killdee, keep em comin`!


----------



## Abolt20 (Mar 4, 2006)

Cool Pics!!


----------



## sweatequity (Mar 4, 2006)

*some of the best*

trail cam pics I have ever seen.  Thats not in Morgan county is it?


----------



## booner (Mar 4, 2006)

If I was that rabbit I think I would find another place to cross.


----------



## gsubo (Mar 4, 2006)

Thats wild..I guess crossin that logs alot better than gettin wet. Great pics.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 4, 2006)

Great Pics !!!

I wonder how many fell off the log when the flash went off..


----------



## carabrook (Mar 4, 2006)

great pics and a smart way, Im going to try it ans ee what we get. We know the approx area on our place where the cats live and it would be a hoot to se if your idea works, thanks


----------



## leo (Mar 5, 2006)

*Great pics Killdee*

and fine idea for a set up 

A couple of years ago I had a camera set up on a "critter trail", through a swampy area, that produced a lot of good critter pics until a big rain changed their pattern

keep them comming


----------



## Limbshaker (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, that's neat.........have you considered setting up a toll booth!?? 


git'r


----------



## satchmo (Mar 5, 2006)

*good idea*

Thanks for the idea. I guess no cats (save the tigers) like water. I am going to put out a trl cam this afternoon on a high part of the ground that the beavers made to stop the creek. I use it so I don't get my feet wet, i'll bet every other critter does too.


----------



## Brent (Mar 5, 2006)

Excellent Idea setting up the cam there!


----------



## kevincox (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome pics. Wonder if that coyote has stalked a rabbit before on that log crossing?


----------



## Torupduck (Mar 5, 2006)

beardgitter said:
			
		

> have you considered setting up a toll booth!??
> 
> 
> git'r


    
Great pics!  Great idea!!  Keep em coming bro!!


----------



## Dub (Mar 5, 2006)

Very cool spot to set that up.

Thanks for posting.  I really enjoyed the pics.


----------



## LUGNUT (Mar 5, 2006)

That is a busy log crossing.......you win most critters on a log. Keep the cool pictures commin'.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 6, 2006)

great pics killdee, I'll have to find a bridge.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 6, 2006)

I would've have never guessed the Wiley and Bugs would cross that log!  Great pictures!  Their night vision must be really good


----------



## elfiii (Mar 6, 2006)

I know where I'd be setup to do me some 'yote huntin!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 6, 2006)

Very cool.    A deer on the log would have been even more impressive.   
Heck, that 'almost' makes me want to cut down a tree....


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 6, 2006)

Awesome picture's.  Keep them coming.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 6, 2006)

Wifewontletmehunt thats Harris county,heres one more critter on the log.Im gona move it to the other side of the creek next trip down,I had 6 pics of a big bobcat going away everytime.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 6, 2006)

I would have fallen off the log when the flash went off!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 6, 2006)

That last one there is suitable for framin`!


----------



## Son (Mar 6, 2006)

*Swamp*

Yep, and everything knows where the log crossings are. Works anywhere for good pictures.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 7, 2006)

*I was wondering about that very thing.*



			
				Killdee said:
			
		

> Im gona move it to the other side of the creek next trip down,I had 6 pics of a big bobcat going away everytime.


I was wondering if that was a one way road.


----------



## Goat (Mar 7, 2006)

BROWNING7WSM said:
			
		

> Great Pics !!!
> 
> I wonder how many fell off the log when the flash went off..




   

you need to put a toll on that bridge


----------



## the HEED! (Mar 7, 2006)

now thats cool, thats a popular log


----------



## BIGABOW (Mar 8, 2006)

*? rabbit ?*

 dude the rabbit is best one ..awsome pics


----------



## DSGB (Mar 8, 2006)

I would never have thought a coyote would cross a log. Great idea and great pics, as well!


----------



## Badluck (Mar 8, 2006)

a naturaul bridge - you better put up a stop light with all that traffic


----------



## DDD (Mar 9, 2006)

I just want to see a deer cross that bridge!!


----------



## LJay (Mar 9, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Mar 9, 2006)

great pic's


----------



## countrytime (Mar 9, 2006)

i taught i taw a puta cat. Cool pics


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2006)

Wanted to bring this one back up.

Killdee, you still gettin` pics off that log?  Post em if you have!


----------



## Killdee (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Nick,I just cleaned out the card I brought home Saturday and moved the cam.Mostly squrrels coons possoms.I did have 1 bobcat and half a yote a rat and a chipmonk.I think I already posted the Owl pic.I left the cam there for 6 weeks or so in hopes of getting the Otters Ive seen on that creek.Ive switched gears now and am in deer scouting mode.Log cam to be continued.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds good! Lookin` forward to it.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 31, 2006)

Owl,in case you missed it.BTW the original log washed out this is log cam II


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2006)

Neat shot!!


----------



## Ricochet (Jul 31, 2006)

Very cool pics!  What type of trailcam is it...homebrew?


----------



## 40fakind (Aug 1, 2006)

Cool pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## leo (Aug 1, 2006)

*Keep them comming Killdee*

All critter pics are welcome


----------



## camotoy (Aug 1, 2006)

GREAT PICS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 1, 2006)

great pics Killdee....the yote looks like he is doing the trick with his eyes closed


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 1, 2006)

Great pics Killdee. The quality is great, is that a P-41?


----------



## rip18 (Aug 1, 2006)

Neat pictures!!!!!


----------



## Torupduck (Aug 1, 2006)

leo said:
			
		

> All critter pics are welcome


I second that!


----------



## justme (Aug 1, 2006)

Great Pics!


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 1, 2006)

Neat pictures Tony!!!  I wouldn't have thought to put one on a log like that... Nice!


----------



## FMC (Aug 1, 2006)

Excellent and interesting shots.  If you build it, they will come.


----------



## brofoster (Aug 1, 2006)

Now watching that rabbit on the log messed me up pretty bad!


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 7, 2007)

That log has got to be the coolest thing I have ever seen.  keep the pics coming.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 7, 2007)

That is too cool - that log is a wildlife I-285.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 7, 2007)

GeauxLSU said:


> I was wondering if that was a one way road.



Yea I don't think it meets code though, didnot see any on or off ramps


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 7, 2007)

Rapid fire, I believe you got way too much time on your hands.  You had to go back in the archives to find this one!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 7, 2007)

Great pics.  Thanks for sharing.

Darrell


----------



## meathunter89 (Jan 10, 2007)

one of bound to fall in i hope u get that pic of the big splash when they do


----------

